# Horrible After Effects Colonoscopy/Endoscopy



## nmloffredo (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Day,

I am hoping that I can have some advice/suggestions from someone on here on a present issue I am having.

On Thursday morning, I had an endoscopy/colonoscopy. I drank the vile 64 oz of laxative and cleaned myself out good the day before. The test went fine and all test results were normal, in fact, I felt so good afterwards, that my husband bought me a cheeseburger and turtle sundae and I wolfed it down right a couple hours after I was done. I slept most of the day and generally felt good.

The next day, Friday, I went to work and felt fine. Friday night, I had a sub sandwich and went to a social gathering where I had 4 beers (I had read that it is ok to drink after 24 hours of the sedation has passed). Well, ever since I had the beers, I developed horrible stomach burning, gurgling and some dizziness. I really didn't think they would cause me any problems, especially since I drank them slowly over a period of time and didn't drink on an empty stomach.

Yesterday, Saturday, I ate nothing. I couldn't imagine putting any food in my mouth because I was so nauseous. I just drank water and a coke to help me burp for some relief. I had one normal bowel movement, followed an hour later by one episode of diarrhea. I called the doctor halfway through the day and he said because I have IBS my sensitive system was irritated and it probably brought on a flare. Also, he mentioned they had taken several biopsies for testing just to make sure, even though they didn't see anything suspicious so that could cause sensitivity as well.

Woke up today, Sunday, and still have the burning sensation in my stomach! This is getting so frustrating! I forced myself to eat a yogurt, I figured I could use the good bacteria.

Did anyone go thorough something similar to this after their testing? Does the doctors response sound reasonable? Or did I just cause myself gastritis after drink a few beers the day after my testing? I have a full week of work ahead of me and I don't know how I can deal with working while I feel this rotten. I know several people who have had these test and they were back to their normal self the day after and here I am on day 3 feeling yucky still.

Any insight/advice would be well appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

